# RideSense for Bluetooth?



## marc7654 (Jun 24, 2014)

So is there really such as thing as a RideSense speed/cadence sensor that uses Bluetooth or both Blue and ANT+?

I see one listed on the ThisIsANT site.
Alarm RideSense Sensor - THIS IS ANT but I've not found it anywhere else online. There's no listing for it on the Giant site either. I'm wondering if this is an old sensor and not in production now or a new one not yet in wide distribution? Maybe it wouldn't even fit on Defy if I could find one?


----------

